# EGit could not require where GIT is installed



## ursman (14. Jan 2013)

Guten Tag

Ich habe mir Eclipse installiert. Das Programm scheint sogar zu funktionieren, nur beim Aufstarten erhalte ich immer die Meldung: "EGit could not require where Git is installed", mit angehängtem Text in Englisch.

Danach folgt die nächste Meldung. The enviroment variable HOME is not set, etc.

Ich weiss nicht was ich da tun soll.

Ist wohl ein Anfängerproblem, denke ich.

Besten Dank im Voraus
ursman


----------



## Timothy Truckle (14. Jan 2013)

ursman hat gesagt.:


> nur beim Aufstarten erhalte ich immer die Meldung: "EGit could not require where Git is installed", mit angehängtem Text in Englisch.


EGit ist die Eclipse-Anbindung an das git-SCM (Git) und es beschwert sich darüber, dass git nicht installiert ist.
Prinzipiell ist ein Soucecode-Management 'ne gute Sache, aber als Anfänger musst DU Dich (jetzt) noch nicht damit beschäftigen.

Du hast 3 Möglichkeiten:
1. Du installierst git, auch wenn Du noch nicht weist wozu das gut ist.
2. Du entfernst EGit aus Deiner Eclipse-Installation.
3. Du ignorierst den Fehler...



ursman hat gesagt.:


> Danach folgt die nächste Meldung. The enviroment variable HOME is not set, etc.


Was für ein OS hast Du denn, das ohne diese Variable klar kommt?

bye
TT


----------



## ursman (14. Jan 2013)

Danke erst mal.

Das ist ja beruhigend zu wissen, dass mir das nicht vorhandene Git vorerst keine Schwierigkeiten macht. 

Ich verwende Windows 7 prof. 32bit.

lg ursman


----------



## Spin (14. Jan 2013)

Hallo ich habe das selbe "Problem".

Ich benutze Subversion für jede meiner Clouds 
Ich ignoriere es auch, wobei Git nach zu installieren kein Problem darstellt.

grüße spin


----------



## Akeshihiro (15. Jan 2013)

Also bei mir habe ich die Meldungen abgeschaltet, weil die nur nerven. Ich habe Git installiert und es funktioniert auch alles, EGit kann alle Git-Kommandoes ohne Probleme ausführen. Insofern denke ich mir dabei nur wayne ...


----------



## ursman (15. Jan 2013)

Die Meldungen habe ich nun auch abgeschaltet.

Unter Help > Search habe ich den "JGit User Guide" gefunden.
Werde mich damit befassen, wenn ich's mal brauchen sollte.

Ich denke ich schliesse das Thema hier, ist soweit beantwortet.

Besten Dank und lg ursman


----------

